# PS NG DQ'ed for AD 18X



## Kayem (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm PS NG 11b and was in the process of getting an 18X contract. I was DQ'ed at MEPS for PRK vision surgery (they said I have unstable vision. I'm 20/20 and I see just fine...), which meant I needed a waiver to get back in. Per MEPS policy, you cannot get an Airborne/Ranger/SF contract if you require a medical waiver... so 18X no longer became an option for me. 

I considered trying out for 5/19th here in CA but I just missed their SFRE and nobody knows when the next SFRE will be... So I decided to get back in the Guard, not as 11B but re-classing into 35P. I'm currently working with a recruiter to get this going. 

Also, I've read the entire SOT-A thread and it was super interesting. I would LOVE to try out but there's no SOT-A here... 

With that being said, I respectfully ask all 35P's here on this board who can share their experiences and or insight about this MOS. 

-What should I be doing to prepare for the MOS school (other than PT)?
-What is expected from me and what can I do to make myself a good 35P?
-Will I come across a chance to be part of the SOCOM community some day as a 35P? 

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Oct 26, 2015)

If you read the entire SOT-A thread then I would say you have a pretty decent idea of what to expect on that end. As a SOT-A, or as a 35 series soldier in general, you need to be flexible and be prepared to work outside of the scope of just your MOS. 

In order to prepare for DLI, you need to be ready to buckle down and study your ass off for anywhere from 6 months to a year and a half. (And don't get in trouble) Goodfellow is stupid. Moving on.... 

I think expectations vary and it depends on where you work. I would say that a good rule to follow, and you will see what I mean when you get there, is that; If it falls within the scope of your job as a 35P then know that shit 110%. If it falls within the scope of another 35 series job.. Get to know what that's about, if you can. If you find yourself in the SOF community as an enabler then I think you should do your best to learn as much as you can about the people you support, and where you fit in. I think this is all very basic stuff but some people aren't self starters and if you aren't then you can become obsolete/useless. 

There are plenty of opportunities for 35 series personnel to be a part of the SOF community in one capacity or another. It's a good CMF for advancement and opportunities. I'm probably biased but I think 35P opportunities happen to be some of the best within the SOF community for the right 35 series personnel.  Just my two cents.


----------



## Brill (Oct 26, 2015)

SpaceshipDoorGunner said:


> It's a good CMF for advancement and opportunities. I'm probably biased but I think 35P opportunities happen to be some of the best within the SOF community for the right 35 series personnel.



X2.

The only thing missing from this job is hookers and blow (blame the piss test) but if you're into that, you'll have to join the NBA.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 27, 2015)

See lindy's sig line....  I don't feel like re-typing it.


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Oct 27, 2015)

Well there is a group that resides over SOUTHCOM if you're into that sorta thing..... :-"


----------

